# First Childrens Address



## LeeJUk (Feb 11, 2011)

Totally at a loss as to how to do this or where to start. A 5-10 min talk to children during service.

I don't feel very creative nor funny and I'm kinda lost.

Any Advice? or methods to doing this?

Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you preaching the sermon that Sunday? I always try to take the main point of the message and state it in a simple way with an illustration that is on the level of the kids. 

I start with a guestion, i.e. "have you ever gotten a letter?" or "who can tell me what a letter is?" 

then I tell the illustration, i.e. "I once got a letter..."

then I bring it back to the text. i.e. "in the scripture that we are going to read you will notice that it is a letter from Paul to some friends..."

Then I make the main point i.e. "Paul was happy to know how his friends were doing. Do you know why? Because..."

I ask lots of questions, and try to always mention the text in a paraphrase, and always point them to the point of the message.

The point should be to ensure that the covenant children hear the same message as everyone else does, only on a level that they can comprehend. BTW I find that some adults understand the message better after hearing the childrens sermon.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not something I've ever done or ever going to be doing, but I would say don't try to be too funny....in fact don't try to be funny at all.
Some C of S children's addresses you would think aspired to be stand-up comedy routines


----------



## Edward (Feb 11, 2011)

Find out what the sermon will be about and summarize and simplify it to the level of the children. 'In a few minutes, the pastor will be talking about _____. Perhaps questions about the verses being used that day. You don't need to be an entertainer or comedian. Just bring things to their level (and then perhaps some of the adults will get the point as well).


----------



## jambo (Feb 11, 2011)

Like the above responses I have found that in some churches the children's address amounts to nothing more than a few minutes of light entertainment. I would be inclined to ask whoever is preaching what the theme of his sermon will be. You could then take that theme and adapt it to the children's level. That has been the practice in our own church and it has worked quite well. Indeed it can be referred to by the preacher as illustrating a point or a doctrine.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 11, 2011)

I do many children's sermons, and also recruit others to do them. I would say to forget about needing to be funny or creative. You may end up having an element that _is_ funny or creative and so helps makes your talk memorable, just like you might with an "adult" sermon. That isn't necessarily bad. But it's far down on the list of what you _need_.

What _do_ you need? I tell people to do three things:

*1. Single point.* Have one good biblical main point. Only one. More than one point gets confusing and you'll get sidetracked. Plus you'll talk too long. For your first time, plan on less than five minutes and do that five minutes simply and to the point. Don't overreach. No one will mind if your talk is short. But many will find it tedious if it goes long.

*2. Simplicity.* Rather than thinking about how to be creative, think about how to be clear and simple. Especially consider how to rephrase difficult words using simple ones. Use contrete examples from everyday life. Having something visual helps, but only if it's there to make your point more clear, not if it's there just for cleverness. Many a children's sermon has failed because the speaker tried to use a too-clever illustration that kids can't follow. I'm reminded of the pastor who did a children's sermon on Easter, using an egg to talk about new life and resurrection. One little girl returned to her seat when it was over and said in a loud whisper, "Mommy, I learned that Jesus is a chicken!"

*3. Energy.* Speak with excitement and energy. Just as you would when addressing adults, only more for kids. Much like a stage performer.

As for topics, I always find that the most difficult. Tying it into the main sermon is always a good idea. Otherwise, pick a topic you're passionate about and would take up with adults if given a chance, and simplify. Also, avoid just giving them a moral lesson, which is very easy to do with kids and must therefore be guarded against. Give them a _Christian_ lesson.


----------



## LeeJUk (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys that helps a lot. I won't be preaching that Sunday as far as I know.

Lee


----------

